# defrosting success rates??



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi just wondering what the success rates are for defrosting embies, we have 2 left and I just wondered if anyone knew what the chances might be of any of them making it through process to get to ET?

Thanks CJ x


----------



## Lisa9 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm in same position.Having mine put in next week.Feeling a bit down....


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Lisa, I'm not having it done yet, hopfully in Nov (have consultants appointment in sept) but I have no idea if we will even get to ET , I really hope you are lucky I will look out for your posts with great interest.

I have had FET before which resulted in my twin boys but I feel I have had my luck now and I can't see how we could ever be that lucky again (or even deserve to be) it's like winning the lottery it can't happen twice, but I have to try as now I have the boys I really see those embies a little babies and I really want to give them a chance.

We defrosted 5 last time and they all survived that but only 2 were alive (or what ever the right word is) the next day so that makes me think we won't even get to ET.
It's something I didn't think about before because we had 7 but with only 2 now I just really wanted to hear what our chance might be..or any positive stories.

I wish you all the luck in the world that they make it through  xxx


----------



## chloe28 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hello CJ and Lisa,

Lisa, it can happen twice! I have a 3 year old daughter from my 1st IVF and am 16 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby. I know what you mean about feeling like you don't deserve to be so lucky. I feel very guilty because my treatments both worked first time and even feel like I've been greedy.
As for thawing, I had 8 embys but the first 2 thawed with no problems.

love chloe xxxxxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Chloe, (I think that post was for me although it was address to Lisa ??)

Wow that's amazing both first time, although mine failed the first time I also consider my self very very lucky to have got their on my 2nd go because you read about so many on their 5th and 6th goes and it's heartbreaking.
Thats exactly how I felt writing this question "greedy" and a bit  , I having been thinking about posting this for days because I was so worried about offending people who have yet to have a child. 

It's really great to read your story though, and huge congrats  on your PG.
Was it those first two you defrosted that gave you your PG now? I feel we have made these embies and are very lucky to have them ( as so many don't have any to freeze)  and it's only right that we should give them a chance especially as it would make us so happy 

Love CJ x


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

How many do they defrost at one time. we have just had failed IVF so next step is FET have 6 frosties would they defrost them all or two at a time, sorry if I sound stupid but have no idea


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Scrappy

I'm sorry to hear of your failed IVF cycle  .  My clinic defrosts 2 at a time if the first two defrost ok and are good quality then they leave the other embryos frozen, if however the first two don't survive the thawing etc then they will defrost the other two and so on.  Your not stupid to ask the question its a good question.  Its good that you have got 6 frosties.  Good luck with you FET hope you get a


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hey you should never feel guilty because its worked for you and others are struggling iv been trying for 10 years then 2 years ago it apened after 3 ops but it didnt even have time to sink in before it was sadly taken from my (eptopice) ive had 3 ivf without succes and mint i ad i had a hard time with it im using my friends eggs this time just to better my chances im vey worried about it not working as idont feel i can take another let down but even with this it gives me such pleasure when i read someones succes story as im sure most people  it is a very proud time for you and im sure you want to shout it from the roof tops so go on  and do this so long as you love and cherish your children what more is there im so pleased for you and you do give people hope


----------

